

I've replaced ads on my website with Bitcoin donations - astrowilliam

I have a fairly successful (1.5 million unique visitors&#x2F;yr) space&#x2F;science&#x2F;tech website (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spaceindustrynews.com. ) that I&#x27;ve been running out of my pocket for the last year or so and since it&#x27;s inception I&#x27;ve run ads on it because I needed to pay for hosting and I felt it was a necessary evil.&lt;p&gt;I do this all on my own in my spare time to spread the love of science.
In my opinion, science and the consumption of content shouldn&#x27;t be cluttered with ads or other distractions.&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;ve taken down all the ads and adding a &quot;donate with bitcoin&quot; section at the bottom of every article. If people think it&#x27;s a good article and deserves a little tip they can easily donate with bitcoin.&lt;p&gt;I believe bitcoin is the future of online transactions and am 100% in support of it.&lt;p&gt;What do you think of this approach? Would you be willing to forgo ads and donate for content?&lt;p&gt;Thanks for your time!
======
ipValue
I am thinking of doing the same thing with my blog:
[http://www.preferredembodiment.com/](http://www.preferredembodiment.com/)

My audience is very niche and I don't think the ads Google chooses are very
well targeted. I have an abysmal click through rate and I think the ads
undermine the integrity of my content.

Which BitCoin Donation service are you thinking of using?

~~~
astrowilliam
You know, I found the same thing. I really hate ads.

I'm using coinbase for all transactions at the moment. It's very straight
forward and easy to set up.

------
willholloway
Have you considered adding a Dogecoin donation address? Dogecoin is often used
as a tipping coin just for situations like this.

In fact I'll tip you 2000 Doge if you add an address.

~~~
astrowilliam
Thanks for your ideas. I'm working on Doge integration soon. I do have a Doge
address if you'd like to tip before I add it to the site.
D6Sv3N5q6PpUq5VkqYQGJGzHwDdBuDwVpK . Thank you!

